# Jack -jack- attack



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Today was a lousy day had to bury a friend. Just settled in and wouldn't you know it.

*BOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!*







For those of you that don't know Jack @curmudgeonista 
The man is a class act, The pictures don't do these fine Seegars justice.
My buddy Frank took the pictures its a long story.
Lets just say Jack went above and beyond to cheer me up this holiday season.
Frank at first thought that was a lose cigar.
He texted me damn this is hard.
Turns out its a Modus Cigar Tool, Jack i never expected anything like this.
Thank you my friend.
I shall think of you New Years Eve when we all smoke these fine sticks.
May GOD BLESS you and yours throughout this holiday season:vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

My condolences Tony. I'm glad that Jack brought a little light to your day. He really is a class act and, you deserve some Christmas cheer. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

From one class act to another!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Jack has been a very generous holiday bomber. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Santa Jack!


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

The way I figure it...Jack has just about sent all the cigars he could have possibly had out so.....we all might want to think about buying a couple boxes of a good quality White Owl and send to him till he can get his stash built back up....


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Ranger0282 said:


> The way I figure it...Jack has just about sent all the cigars he could have possibly had out so.....we all might want to think about buying a couple boxes of a good quality White Owl and send to him till he can get his stash built back up....


That'd be great! That way I'll have somethin' to send you guys next year - COD.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> That'd be great! That way I'll have somethin' to send you guys next year - COD.


 That's about the best comeback you got on me all year...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Can't wait to smoke these with friends tomorrow night!
Thanks again Jack!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Hopefully Jack is a believer in karma. I think he has a positive balance in his account now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice Jack thanks once again the cigars where great and everyone loved the cigar tool. I hope you had a great New Years as well.:vs_cool:


----------

